
Hacking Printers Advisory 1 - bradleybuda
https://packetstormsecurity.com/files/140812
======
bradleybuda
In summary: Researches upload valid PostScript programs that capture all pages
printed indefinitely in the future, and provide a facility to download them.
They then show how this can be exploited by any website via some clever tricks
with WebRTC and CORS.

